# Log Home vs. Stick Built Price



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have only worked on a couple of log homes, knew a guy who built them.
Both the professional and the homeowner who built their own said it was no cheaper to build out of logs.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

What mae-ling said. The only reason my log home was cheaper to build is because my wife and I did it ourselves. She was the GC and I was all the subs (that's her version anyway).


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd build a conventional home and then put log lap siding on it if you want that look.
A lot easier for electricians and plumbers as well. I don't know what the R value of logs are.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you going to build it yourself or have it built?
I only ask because I met a couple and a friend of theirs that built their own log home (the walls anyway. I was hired to build the roof for them because the two-story walls got too tall and the height became too much for their nerves) that said they would never do it again.
It took them 2 years instead of six months because of inexperience with one problem after another.
But this was a real tall 3000 sg ft 2 story home built into the side of a mountain (overlooking a lake), so the front walls were about 30' off the ground. 
They just bit off more than they could chew I guess.


----------



## vtboy51 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to be subing out a lot of the work, will most likely bring in someone to do all the framing, then finish the rest on my own. I'm leaning towards stick built, and using live edge siding, also allowing me to spray foam the walls.



titanoman said:


> Are you going to build it yourself or have it built?
> I only ask because I met a couple and a friend of theirs that built their own log home (the walls anyway. I was hired to build the roof for them because the two-story walls got too tall and the height became too much for their nerves) that said they would never do it again.
> It took them 2 years instead of six months because of inexperience with one problem after another.
> But this was a real tall 3000 sg ft 2 story home built into the side of a mountain (overlooking a lake), so the front walls were about 30' off the ground.
> They just bit off more than they could chew I guess.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Unless you do all the work yourself, log homes generally run about three times as expensive as framed homes. (NOT timber framed)


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Lets look at the costs.
Stick built 2,000sqf lumber package right around 45k
Log home 45-70K 
Easy to frame up a stick built home almost zero crane time
Log home a lot of crane time most Crane companies charge from 100 to 300 dollars a hour. 
So far a stick built home is getting cheaper. Then you have the problem of Banks lending on a log home they are not the "normal" A stick built home is easy to finance and easy to build. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Prices vary on location, I just finished a stick built home 1940 sq' $25,245 material, labor, and trusses, pricing a log home in my area will not happen.
Talk with a couple good GC's and get opinions on which would suit you better. It may cost more for a log home but it may be what you are happy with.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Prices do indeed vary by location. But moreso depending on what the log home kit includes. My log home is about 1,700 square feet. The kit included logs, covered porch posts and beams, girders, floor joists, rafters, ridge beam, roof decking, roofing felt, subflooring (Advantec for the main floor and t&g 2x6 for the loft), t&g 1x6 for the ceiling, and all the doors and windows. Total kit price in 2008, including delivery, was around $46,000. My wife and I built the house ourselves, and spent only about another $60,000 doing it. Had we not opted for custom cabinets, top-of-the-line appliances, and granite countertop, it would have been substantially less.


----------

